# Sports Lighting Contactors



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ENGINEERTOP said:


> I have a lighting installation for two ball fields here in our Town. Recently we have had a problem where the lights would not turn on. A local electrician had investigated and indicated that the contactors have gone bad and need replacing. I find that contactors if properly sized should never need replacing the contactors in question were put in 1996 about 14 years ago. Is this normal? The breakers for each bank of lights indicate 30 amps yet the contactors are stamped 20 amp. They are Siemens 3RT1017-1AK81. So I say they are improperly sized. Is there a better solution instead of contactors providing some other means of turning the lightson?


 Use 30 amp contactors for 30 amp circiuts. For the extra money 40 amp contactors would be a good insurance policy against faluire.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You jumped right into a "sure-fire" way in this forum:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> You jumped right into a "sure-fire" way in this forum:laughing:


What outdoor lighting? :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

ENGINEERTOP said:


> I find that contactors if properly sized should never need replacing



Contactors do fail, sometimes they are repairable other times not.

Coils can go bad, they may have closed into a short circuit a few times, moving parts break etc.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

And lightning can fry contacts in a single strike. If they lasted 14 years, then you got your money's worth out of `em.

I just completed a job with 2 ballfields. We did not use any contactors, but have the breakers switch on the lights directly. One breaker per pole. There are (12) 3-pole breakers to handle both fields.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

14 years out of a contactor is pretty damn good. A lot of ones I see don't even get close to 10 years. I do like to oversize contractors. I would say 40 amps should do well in your app.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What type of engineer are you OP.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Contactors do fail, sometimes they are repairable other times not.
> 
> Coils can go bad, they may have closed into a short circuit a few times, moving parts break etc.


 I agree and all you need is one loose connection and its done...especially if it is outside...heat and cold will loosen anything...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The vast majority of contactors that I have installed have been in use for about 27 years and still going. They are for lighting as well. The type I was told to install were normal contactors and stayed on for 24 hours a day. I have since changed some out to latching type, but the others still work. They were Telemechinique brand. Granted, since they weren't going off and on a lot it would save the contacts. What I am surprised at is the life of the coils.


----------

